# What to do with my original 2 speed tranny



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

So I recently purchased a 66 gto with the complete original drive train all freshly rebuilt. The car was an original 2 speed automatic ( BLAHHH) but it was cool that everything was original. However, being that I am restoring the car for myself it absolutely HAS to have a 4 speed muncie in it.... but now that I've gotten the original trans out of the car... what do I do with it? I really dont think any future owners would ever like to convert a 4 speed car back to an auto tranny... and I really dont have much space to store a tranny that will likely never be used again... so what should I do? and how much is this transmission worth if anything? 

Should I try to sell it and put the money back into my project? or is it really only worth scrapping it


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Not likely that anybody would pay anything for it. But I would not scrap it. Somebody in your area might want it. Not worth paying for shipping. 

If I was within a hundred miles of you, I'd come pick it up.

My trans guy says that he can build one for bracket racing, behind my 455. Hey, it was the only auto trans for the '64-'66 GTO. So they're not THAT wimpy. LOTS of guys prefer the 2-speed Powerglide, for bracket racing. A 2-speed offers several advantages, for bracket racing. 

Should also work well for the street guys who don't like to shift, and have a 455 or bigger engine. A decent 455 should still make plenty of smoke from hard street tires, even with a 2-speed ST-300. 

If I had plenty of cash to do it, I'd try an ST-300 in my current bracket Bird. But, for now, I'll have to use what I have, which is a TH400.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

I've got three of them sitting in my garage. lol. Can't bring myself to scrap them either.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If anybody has one, within a hundred miles or so of north central Louisiana, let me know. I'll come get it out of your way. If I can come up with a good core, maybe in the near future I can come up with enuff money to have my trans guy build it for me. Will also probably need a new driveshaft. Would like to try it in my bracket Bird tho. 

Speakin of coming up with money, I have a brand new, still in the box, 750 E85 Demon carb, calibrated for CT racing. Paid nearly $600 for it. Will take $300, shipped to the lower 48, or $250, picked up here, in North Louisiana.


----------



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

well that's frustrating, I was really hoping I could get even 100 bucks for it, just to put some money back into the car. maybe eventually someone near me will need it for something. I also have a fully reconditioned original center console for a 66' auto car and a reconditioned shifter which I wont be needing anymore. any chance that is something you would be interested in?


----------



## Dreynolds (Mar 23, 2019)

*1966 Console and Shifter*

I am interested in the 1966 console and shifter. I can be reached by telephone at 315-364-8909.


----------

